# Congratulations Brooke Miller!!!



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Congratulations to Brooke from team Tibco on her 5th win so far this season. This makes her 5 for 5! 

*[email protected]*

From cyclingews.com:
_*Miller catches T-Mobile off guard*

T-Mobile organised themselves at the front of the field to set up its Netherlands sprinter Suzanne De Goede with one lap remaining. The sprint started in the final straight between De Goede and Team Lipton's Laura Kroepsch but Miller flew by both to take an unexpected win.

Paolo Alto's team director Linda Jackson was not so surprised with Miller's performance in today's criterium. Miller has won all four of the races she has contested this season.

"I'm really excited about today," Jackson said. "The other three races Brooke won this year were great but the field here at Merced was so strong today and we were really hoping she would be able to pull it off.

"She is an incredible rider who is going to have a really good season," added Jackson. "She is very comfortable finding her own way in a sprint and we are building the team around her."

The women competed 40 laps and, like the men's field, no team dominated the criterium. Team's Lipton, Colavita/Sutter Home, Aaron's, Webcor, T-Mobile and Paolo Alto were among the many teams that showed a presence in small breaks and the many intermediate sprints.

"It was an excellent field today and I have been looking forward to this race all season," Miller said. "All of the teams were active and there were a ton of attacks from Webcor, T-Mobile and Aaron's. My team was able to cover everything and I never had to worry about anything. I was able to keep tucked in and my heart rate stayed low."

Miller added: "I am still a new rider and I love being challenged, so even if I didn't win I would have learned something new about my sprint. I have been trying to be patient because normally I start early and have a long sprint.

"I wanted to try to sit in and jump in the every end but today I was in tenth wheel back and in bad positioning for the sprint. I had no choice but to go early just to catch up and fight for placing. So, I'm lucky that I pulled it off today."_


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Cool.. Kudos to her :thumbsup:


----------

